# Wlan USB Adapter oder doch PCI Karte?



## therock24188 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGHler!

Ich muss seit neuestem leider auf LAN verzichten und somit bleibt mir nur noch WLAN übrig. Ich habe eine Fritz!Box mit 300Mbit Wlan. 

Ich kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, ob ich mir einen USB oder PCI Adapter für den Rechner kaufen soll. Welche hat eine bessere Sende/Empfangsleistung?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Als USB Adapter gefällt mir dieser hier (Dualband) : Linksys WUSB600N, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PCI Karte: TP-Link TL-WN951N, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich erhoffe mir bei 3 Antennen bessere Leistung.
Ob es nun Stimmt, wisst ihr wohl besser 

Bei den PCI Karten finde ich weder aktuelle Tests noch Empfehlungen von Usern. Deswegen wende ich mich an euch.

Die Karte darf ruhig etwas mehr kosten, da zwischen Router und PC 2 Wände liegen und ich keine Lust auf Verbindungsabbrüche etc habe.

Grüße


----------



## cij (9. Dezember 2010)

hi,
also ich nutze zurzeit von Netgear einen Wlan USB stick und muss sagen das es mir vollkommen ausreicht, ich habe auch im wechsle zwischen 2-4 Wände je nachdem wie ich mich mit meinem Laptop bewege und es traten bis her keine großen Probleme auf, dadurch das ich auch viel zocke zb. Cs wo auch der ping mit wichtig ist war alles bis auf ein paar aussetzte im grünen berreich. Natürlich kannst du es nicht mit Kabel vergleichen aber es ist ok.


----------



## evosociety (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mit beidem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 
µRuckler nur halt im bezug auf die internetverbingung.


----------



## therock24188 (9. Dezember 2010)

Könntet ihr mir auch konkrete Modelle nennen die zu empfehlen sind?

Und was haltet ihr von den beiden von mir genannten Modellen?

Grüße


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Vorteil und Nachteil ist:
bei den PCI Karte kann man eine Ext. Antenne anschließen und damit die Reichweite vergrößern, 
Der Vorteil ist: wenn es mal wieder einen Neuen Wlan Standard gibt ist es mit einem Stick einfach zu wechseln  nur kann man da leider keine Ext. Antenne mit betreiben .


----------



## Timmay (10. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du öfters mal im netz zockst oder größere Dateien runter lädst, würde ich dir von einem Stick abraten. Ich hatte damit jedenfalls ständig Verbindungsabbrüche.

In meinem HTPC läuft zur Zeit die von dir angegebene Karte von TP-Link. Anfangs hat die bei größeren Downloads auch Probleme gemacht. Das lag aber daran, dass TP-Link einfach noch keinen wirklich ausgereiften Treiber für Win7 64bit hatte. Ich hab mir dann den Treiber vom chipsatzhersteller Atheros installiert und seit dem läuft sie einwandfrei.
Bei mir steht der Rechner allerdings im gleichen Raum wie der Router. Deshalb war mir die Sende- und Empfangleistung nich so wichtig. Außerdem hab ich auch nur eine 6k Leitung.

Falls du eine Leitung von 16k oder schneller haben solltest würde ich die hier empfehlen:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - WLAN - Adapter - D-Link DWA-556

Die ist zwar sehr teuer, hat aber eine ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ich würde das überhaupt nicht machen, per Wlan Übertragung ins  Internet,
und Wlan abschalten,  ist immer ein Risiko , 
ein mal Elekosmok Emission und 
dann kann man nie sicher gehen ob es nicht hackbar wird , 
man kann jede Verschlüsselung  hacken ist nur eine frage der Zeit. 
ich würde lieber ein 10 m langes Kabel legen wenn das vom Platz nicht geht .


----------



## Feuerreiter (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd auch ne Karte nehmen, mit meinem Stick gabs nur Probleme. (hatte den MSI US54EX oder so)
Jetzt, also in einem anderen PC, habe ich ne Karte. Keine Probleme.

An meinem normalen PC nutze ich dLAN, kannst du dir ja auch überlegen. Ich habe zwei Kits von MSI.
Musst nur drauf achten, dass die zu verbindenden Zimmer gleichgeschaltet (hat nichts mit der Nazizeit zu tun  ) sind.


----------



## therock24188 (11. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch allen

Ich bin leider auf Wlan angewiesen, wovon ich auch nicht begeistert bin. Bisher bin ich mit Lan gegangen aber seit neuestem nutze ich Internet vom Kabel(Unitymedia, 32Mbit) und die Kabeldose ist viel zu weit entfernt, sprich Kabelverlegen sehr aufwendig.

Dann werde ich mir mal die TP-Link karte zulegen und wenn die nicht ausreicht die bessere D-Link die Timmay vorgeschlagen hat.

Achso und nochwas. Habe heute beim Saturn diese Karte entdeckt: Linksys WMP600N, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kann unter anderem mit dem 5ghz Band umgehen.(soll nicht so anfällig gegen Störungen sein)

Die scheint kaum bzw nicht Verfügbar zu sein bei diversen Online-shops.
Beim Saturn kostet diese 55€. Soll ich da zuschlagen?

Grüße


----------



## IceMaster88 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich benutze für meinen Rechner und mein Laptop eine WLan Stick von Fritz.
Kriegste so ab 28€.

Unterstützt alle gängigen Standarts, auch g++ mit bis zu 125 Mbits (ja auch nur Theoretisch der Wert^^)
Bis jetzt keine Probleme damit, Funkt immer ohne murren


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dir den hier empfehlen:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - WLAN - Adapter - TP-LINK TL-WN422G

Ich merk damit keinen Unterschied zum Kabel, WoW hat damit genauso schlechte Latenz wie per LAN 

Ich würd generell immer zum Stick greifen, denn per Verlängerungskabel hat man da deutlich mehr Spielraum. Und mit so einer externen Antenne stehen sie einer PCI-Karte in nix nach.

Also Downloads sind mit dem Stick bei mir gleich schnell, Onlinespiele ebenso und Abbrüche hatte ich nie. Und das obwohl der Router zum Testen 2 Stockwerke unter mir war und er durch 2 Böden gefunkt hat.


----------



## therock24188 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt einen TP-Link WN851N (PCI) bei Atelco besorgt. Angeschlossen und wurde auch normal erkannt.

So....
Das Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden (Code 10)

Habe den originaltreiber probiert und einen Treiber von atheros.cz.

Hat leider nicht geholfen. Kann also die Karte nicht nutzen.
Könnt ihr mir auch diesbezüglich weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

ich habe weiter oben die Vor und Nachteile genannt 
Wlan USB Adapter vs  PCI Karte...

Das muß man für sich selber Abwegen 
was für die Eigenen Zwecke Sinnvoller ist.

wenn man eine PCI TV Karte im PC hat 
bei der  PCI  Wlan Karte  darauf achten das die Wlan Karte abgeschirmt ist, 
weil die sonst Störungen macht beim TV kucken,
also die Wlan Karte stört die TV Karte im PC.


----------



## therock24188 (11. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe weiter oben die Vor und Nachteile genannt
> Wlan USB Adapter vs  PCI Karte...
> 
> Das muß man für sich selber Abwegen
> ...




Die Karte läuft nun. Der Empfang ist grottenschlecht.Ich schaffe höchstens 2 Balken.Auch das rumspielen mit den Antennen hat nichts gebracht .Ebenso das installieren von verschiedenen Treibern. Tatsächlich guck ich auch TV per DVB-T Stick an meinem Rechner. Wenn ich den abstöpsel bringts auch nichts. 

Ich werde die Karte wieder zurückbringen. Ist die LAN über Steckdose Variante zu empfehlen oder soll ich einfach die nächst teurere W-Lan Karte bzw Stick kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## robbe (11. Dezember 2010)

Das der Empfang mies ist, muss nichts mit der Karte zu tun habe. Vielleicht sind die Gegebenheiten bei dir einfach so schlecht, das kein besserer Empfang möglich ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte auch lange ein WLAN um mich mit dem Router ein Stockwerk tiefer zu verbinden. Erst nutzte ich einen USB-Stick (T-Sinus 154), da es für diesen aber keine 64bit-Treiber gibt, wechselte ich dann auf eine WLAN-Karte von Belkin. Mit dem Empfang an sich hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme (3 Balken) aber zum online Spielen war das wegen des Pings nicht zu gebrauchen (immer wieder Einbrüche bis 300ms) und für größere Downloads ebenso (oft Verbindungsabbrüche).
Ich stieg dann auf ein dLan mit 2 MSI Adaptern um und kann mich seitdem überhaupt nichtmehr beklagen. Mein erstes Set war noch etwas unausgereift (beide Adapter gingen nach ca. einem halben Jahr kaputt), doch nach einem Tausch läuft nun alles poblemlos. Flinke Pings, stabile Verbindungen, es ist wie ein normales LAN-Kabel von der Handhabung. Probleme könnte es nur geben, wenn das Stromnetz im Haus schlecht verlegt ist. Aber das solltest du einfach mal testen.


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

therock24188 schrieb:


> Die Karte läuft nun. Der Empfang ist grottenschlecht.Ich schaffe höchstens 2 Balken.Auch das rumspielen mit den Antennen hat nichts gebracht .Ebenso das installieren von verschiedenen Treibern. Tatsächlich guck ich auch TV per DVB-T Stick an meinem Rechner. Wenn ich den abstöpsel bringts auch nichts.
> 
> Ich werde die Karte wieder zurückbringen. Ist die LAN über Steckdose Variante zu empfehlen oder soll ich einfach die nächst teurere W-Lan Karte bzw Stick kaufen.
> 
> Gruß



wie weit ist denn das andere Gerät weg ?
naja bei einer Wlan Karte kann man sich immer noch zur Not mit einer besseren 
 Ext. Wlan Antenne behelfen oder dafür eine spezelle  Wlan-Richtantenne nehmen .
ich habe ein ganz billiges Wlan Stick 
Hama 1588  damit keine Probleme auch Wlan Sachen zu bekommen 2 oder 8 Häuser weiter sind, das kostet nur noch 8 €..  bei Saturn hatte ich ca. 12.90 € dafür bezalht ist also billiger wenn man da kauft als wenn man über das Internet Bestellt beil zu den 8 € kommen noch Versandkosten und NN dazu dann kostet das Stick keine 8 sondern ca.  16 €.

bei dir... es kommt u.a. auch auf die baulichen Gegebenheiten an,
wenn du eine Wohnung in einem Haus hast , wo die Wände alle aus Stahlbeton sind, ist alles etwas abschirmt  und der  Empfang  oft schlechter ? wenn das andere Wlan Gerät weit weg ist .


----------

